# Profibus als Ringleitung möglich?



## plc_tippser (19 Mai 2005)

Hallo,

ist es möglich, den Profibus als Ring auszulegen?

Gibt es da Unterschiede zwischen Kupfer und LWL?

pt


----------



## benvontschirnhaus (19 Mai 2005)

Mit Kupferleitungen ist es nicht moeglich.
Mit LWL kann man Ringstrukturen aufbauen...


----------



## plc_tippser (20 Mai 2005)

Dacht ich mir. Und in der Ausschreibung steht Ringleitung, aber nichts von LWL.

pt


----------



## RMA (20 Mai 2005)

Aus Interesse, wie macht man das mit LWL, Profibus zum Ring machen? Einfach erste und letzte OBT zusammen binden oder muss man was besonderes tun. Funktioniert das automatisch als Ring?


----------



## plc_tippser (23 Mai 2005)

Ich habe es einmal mit Phoenix Kupfer--LWL Adaptern gehabt. Das Phoenixkästchen hat die Verwaltung übernommen und auch eine Meldung ausgegeben, wenn eine Richtung defekt war.

pt


----------



## Guiltf33d3r (14 Juni 2005)

*Interbus*

Du kannst mit LWL auch eine ziemlich große Distanz bekommen wenn du sogenannte Repeater einsetzt, wie das aber alles genau funzt kannst du in sachen INTERBUS zb bei der homepage von Phoenix gucken.

Dort gibt es auch E-Learning Programme bei denen du alles nachlesen kannst. Am Schluss jedes Themas bekommst du dann Fragen gestellt und wenn du alle richtig hast bekommst du ein Lösungswort. Es gibt fünf Lösungswörter und wenn du die alle richtig hast und die alle einsetzt bekommst du zirka 1-2 Wochen später ein Zertifikat von Phoenix das du erfolgreich das E-Learning Programm bei denen in Sachen INTERBUS abgeschlossen hast.

Mit Profibus ist es ein wenig schwieriger eine Ringleitung zu bekommen die anschlie0end auch funktioniert


MFG Guiltf33d3r alias Christian


----------



## KaffeeSaufenderKamin (14 Juni 2005)

> Mit Profibus ist es ein wenig schwieriger eine Ringleitung zu bekommen die anschlie0end auch funktioniert



Man nehmen zwei Simatic Profibus OLM´s, parametriere diese auf Redundanten Optischen Ring und verbindet diese mit zwei Glasfaserkabel im Ring.

feddddisch


----------



## RMA (14 Juni 2005)

> Man nehmen zwei Simatic Profibus OLM´s, parametriere diese auf Redundanten Optischen Ring und verbindet diese mit zwei Glasfaserkabel im Ring.



Leider benutzen wir ein OBT  und IM153-FO für die DP-Slaves, ist es hiermit irgendwie möglich. Ich finde kein OBT im HW-Konfig Katalog, kann es also nicht parametrieren.


----------



## Guiltf33d3r (14 Juni 2005)

> Man nehmen zwei Simatic Profibus OLM´s, parametriere diese auf Redundanten Optischen Ring und verbindet diese mit zwei Glasfaserkabel im Ring.




Ja so kann man es natürlich machen,

hatte mich wohl zu sehr in eine Sache verrannt, da ich nebenbei auch noch nen Problem mit S7 Micro/Win habe. Das muss man erstmal unter einen Hut bekommen :lol:


----------



## KaffeeSaufenderKamin (14 Juni 2005)

@RMA

Der OLM ( nicht OBT ) wird per Dipschalter eingestellt.

Mit OBT´s und 153-FO kann nur in Linie aufgebaut werden, es ist kein Ring möglich. 
Mit der 153-FO kann man höchstens eine Hardewarerdundanz mit einer Hochverfügbaren SPS aufbauen. 
Da die 153-FO auch nur einen Plastikfaseranschluss hat, entfällt auch der einsatz von OLM´s, da diese über Glasfaser angeschlossen werden.


----------



## RMA (14 Juni 2005)

Danke für die Erklärung.

Das System war ursprünglich als Linie geplant, aber als ich den Eintrag gelesen habe, habe ich gedacht  "Wäre vielleicht nicht schlecht...".

Schade eigentlich, aber was soll's!


----------

